# desktop p5qc/q9550 keeps freezing "randomly" in multiple OS



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay, small situation sketch.
Ist I had a win 7 x64 which ran smooth for over a year (had x32 before that, and some linux variants)..Then I decided to upgrade my pc to win 8 (i had heard from fellow it'ers that the upgrade was much better than previous versions so i thought why not give it a go)..It was a disaster, my pc kept freezing on me sometimes even before i had one program open.If it went in sleep -> oh yeah freeze OR actually going to sleep but not being able to wake up.After some weeks in that hell, i did a clean install..Better,it seemed, but not much and not for long.After more cold rebooting my pc in a month than in the 2 or 3 years I've had it I decided to put win7 x64 back on..You can imagine my horror when I noticed that (although being WAAAY less severe) even my win7 started freezing on me.I even had my boot menu (3 times orso) and my post (1 or 2 times) freeze on me, so I'm suspecting maybe some HW issues.Often I had corrupted ntfs system after one of these agressive shutdowns,which were solved by autorepair next boot.

I ran chkdsk,hdd diag,memtest86..All came back clean.In windows i used advanced driver updater (because i was sick of doing it all manually) so ALL the drivers were up to date, even sata controllers,chipset,...

Also, I don't know if it matters but when freezing my pointer dissappears very often (90% of the time).

I attached the win8dump files and evt logs in the win7 file, the more info the better no? (Yes writing this from a win7 os cause it freezes less)

Any help would be tremendously appreciated.
Katrien

(ps:sorry for any faults, english is not my first language)


edit: just had a crash (not a freeze) included dump in file


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello dwelfusius,

Can you provide you complete system details?

You can use a program like Speccy (Speccy - System Information - Free Download) to create a system snapshot and publish it. Then all you have to do is post the URL provided by speccy.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

Speccy

Since basically the only CRASH i had was due to my nvidia driver/card i decided to go out on a limb and use the old 8600gt from my bf instead of my gts250, and i have not had any crash since..but obviously it's too soon to judge, so I'm going to try it for a few days.Is this behavior something that can be caused by a bad video card (really card, not driver since driver has worked on win7 x64 a long time)?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

dwelfusius said:


> Is this behavior something that can be caused by a bad video card?


Yes. Failing video hardware can cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

first of all a happy NY  sorry about the tardy response, there was some partying happening.

I had no crash/freeze in 4 days since i removed the card.I actually am typing this from my win 8.Used both of them no issues, even can wake from sleep each time.BUT the card is in someone elses pc and appears to be functioning fine..So what do i do now?Only thing i can think of are very localized overheating (so i plan to clean the graphics card from top to bottom) ,maybe got a bit loose in the pcix slot (is that even possible), or a weird/faulty driver (which seems inplausible since i had it in two diff. os, one of which where it has worked perfectly in 1yr)..Or maybe pcix issue?But then this card would cause issues too nr psu (this one runs on sole pcix power so no extra feed)..Going to borrow the 540 from my m8, see what that does(that one takes two feeds).Can it be dust related (in pci-x slot, rest of pc is fairly dustfree)

Anything else you think i can try?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What is the brand and wattage of the PSU in your PC?


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

Zalmann ZM850 850w


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I would definitely try a different PSU. Even though your system won't use anywhere near the 850W this unit is rated for, it is not a good unit. 

As a matter of fact, this particular PSU model failed testing @ Hardware Secrets. For out-of-specification voltages. 

Zalman ZM850-HP Plus Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

One of the components most affected by bad power is the GPU, especially High-End GPUs that require power direct from the PSU.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

I am aware of that now, and if needed I plan to buy a corsair, but I would like to make sure, and atm i'm not convinced since I now had the 550 gti running for week (borrowed from my friend).Also uses one extra power (just like my gts250) and no issues whatsoever(except that although being a better model it has more issues with large maps than mine :s).

I'm thinking that maybe something changed when I opened the case or so?I really am at a loss.Now going to put my hyperclean 250 in again, see what that gives :s I'm hoping it no longer causes issues :s

(oh yeah stress testing card on my friends pc came up all good)

Also cleaned out my case completely, there was some dust present but not to say a tremendous amount as I do it regularly.(and ofcourse i did ESD prevention


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well dwelfusius... Even though the GT550 is a newer and more "powerful" card, the GT250/260 uses quite a bit more power...

http://www.hwcompare.com/9745/geforce-gtx-260-vs-geforce-gtx-550-ti/


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

mini update, right after i posted this, i had 2 freezes (typical)..

So atm i left same card in,(550) but used my other cable (6+2pin) to make sure it's not cable related.Keep you posted


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok new update:

8600 back in the pc, still functioning as it should so now i am very seriously thinking bad thoughts about my psu 

So i bought a new one "Corsair HX650".Should be an ok psu for my system right.
Will put that in when I get it (in a few days prolly) and then test with my 250 and keep you posted


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

the corsair hx650 should be ok yes?

edit: nvm i wanted to reply this higher up in thread but don't know how to delete posts


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello dwelfusius,

I am sorry it took so long to reply to your last few posts.

Yes, the HX (modular) Corsair PSU should work well for you. I currently use a TX850, and have been for the last few years with no issues at all.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

BUGGER

Ok so once again, same issue,on both os'es..So not psu related.Put the 8600 back in, all working fine again.I'm at a loss, is there something that can cause idk freezes when the output of the VC is too high (like in medium/high end cards) compared too lower end/older cards?..My best guess was the psu cuz that was the only difference connectionwise..Or drivers, but the card works fine in another system.. Can it be my mobo?If yes why doesn't it freeze when using the older card? 

pff


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry dwelfusius. There could be a literal ton of reasons, including but not limited to heat, compatibility, drivers and a failing card. 

It wasn't that long ago that I had a Radeon card in my wife's system. In her system the card would cause graphical errors and glitches, artifacting and freezing... Took it out and replaced the card and the errors were gone. A month or so later, I used the card as a test card in another system and the issues were gone... At first... After a few weeks of use, the issues started cropping back up again... Nearly identical. 

And, even more recently, I was having similar freezing issues with my personal PC. Every troubleshooting step pointed at the Video Card (I swapped and fully tested two power supplies) and, at first, when I replaced the card, it was fine... Then it started freezing again... Finally traced it to a setting in the BIOS that was overclocking my RAM... Fixed that and had no issues since.

This is the world of PC troubleshooting... Sometimes the issue is extremely apparent, other times it is obscure.

Give me a little while (I'm at work) to review this thread from the beginning and I will get back to you.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, even though the issue doesn't seem like it is PSU related, it could have been. Re-reading the thread has refreshed my memory a bit! Sometimes it is hard to keep track.

Your Corsair HX PSU is a definite step up (leaps and bounds) from your Zalman. It is definitely recommended that you keep that one installed! 

I was hoping one of the BSOD analysts would step in and look at your dump file ( I am not currently set up to run dumps :sad I will ask someone to take a look, but to be sure we have the latest information, I would like you to run the BSOD data collection app for us... It will give us a ton of (current) information that we can use to attempt to diagnose, troubleshoot and repair your PC.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Just post the requested files in your next reply in this thread.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

attached the zip file, but tbh I don't know if there will be a lot of info in the dump files since I hardly ever get a bsod.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you, there is a lot more information in those files than the dumps... :grin:

Let me have someone take a look and we will get back to you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The lone dump had a bugcheck = *0x124* = WHEA = Machine Check Exception

The BSOD occurred 8.3 seconds after boot-up.

The WHEA record - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]0: kd> lmvm GenuineIntel[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]start             end                 module name[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]0: kd>[COLOR=red] !errrec fffffa800839a7b8[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]===============================================================================[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa800839a7b8[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Record Id     : 01cdffd2bb90f381[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Severity      : Fatal (1)[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Length        : 928[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Creator       : Microsoft[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Notify Type   : [COLOR=red]Machine Check Exception[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Timestamp     : 1/31/2013 16:48:09 (UTC)[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]===============================================================================[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Section 0     : Processor Generic[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Descriptor    @ fffffa800839a838[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Section       @ fffffa800839a910[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Offset        : 344[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Length        : 192[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Severity      : Fatal[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Proc. Type    : x86/x64[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Instr. Set    : x64[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Error Type    : BUS error[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Operation     : Generic[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Flags         : 0x00[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Level         : 0[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]CPU Version   : 0x000000000001067a[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]===============================================================================[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Descriptor    @ fffffa800839a880[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Section       @ fffffa800839a9d0[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Offset        : 536[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Length        : 128[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Flags         : 0x00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Severity      : Fatal[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]CPU Id        : 7a 06 01 00 00 08 04 00 - fd e3 08 0c ff fb eb bf[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]               00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]               00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa800839a9d0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]===============================================================================[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Descriptor    @ fffffa800839a8c8[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Section       @ fffffa800839aa50[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Offset        : 664[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Length        : 264[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Flags         : 0x00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Severity      : Fatal[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Error         : [COLOR=red]BUSL0_SRC_ERR_M_NOTIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 0)[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console] Status      : 0xf200084000000800[/FONT]
```
At the end of the code box is this error - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]BUSL0_SRC_ERR_M_NOTIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 0)[/FONT]
```



Vir Gnarus said:


> the error is BUSL0_SRC_ERR_M_NOTIMEOUT_ERR, which means that the L0 cache memory on a processor suffered a generic non-timeout-related error while something was trying to access data in it. The source of the requested operation was the processor itself. This helpfully provides the exact processor number (Proc 0) and memory bank (Bank 0) for multi-core/multi-cpu systems to further diagnose.


http://www.sysnative.com/forums/bso.../284-blue-screen-death-method-tips.html#_WHEA


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.8229.0 AMD64[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\Documents\__jcgriff2\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\013113-22791-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Executable search path is: [/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Built by: 9200.16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Machine Name:[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Kernel base = 0xfffff800`f9c6f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`f9f39a80[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Debug session time: Thu Jan 31 11:48:09.573 2013 (UTC - 5:00)[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.263[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Loading Kernel Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]..........................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Loading User Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa800839a7b8, 0, 0}[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Probably caused by : GenuineIntel[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]0: kd> !analyze -v[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Arguments:[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Arg2: fffffa800839a7b8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Debugging Details:[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]------------------[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]CURRENT_IRQL:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]STACK_TEXT:  [/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff880`02f6d6b0 fffff800`f9fd931f : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0839a790 fffff800`f9f56080 00000003`00000005 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x81[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff880`02f6dbe0 fffff800`f9dc8347 : fffffa80`0839a790 fffff800`f9dc9288 fffff800`f9f56080 00000001`65f5c100 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x3b[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff880`02f6dc10 fffff800`f9dc92ad : fffff800`f9f56020 fffff800`f9dc9288 fffff800`f9f56080 fffffffe`9a5f4400 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff880`02f6dc50 fffff800`f9d22511 : fffff800`f9ef3110 fffffa80`06a6eb00 fffffa80`083a6500 fffffa80`08121200 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff880`02f6dc80 fffff800`f9c91551 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 fffff800`f9d223d0 fffffa80`06a6eb00 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x142[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff880`02f6dd10 fffff800`f9ccfdd6 : fffff800`f9f65180 fffffa80`06a6eb00 fffffa80`06b01040 fffffa80`06a20040 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x59[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff880`02f6dd60 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02f6e000 fffff880`02f68000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]STACK_COMMAND:  kb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]MODULE_NAME: GenuineIntel[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]IMAGE_NAME:  GenuineIntel[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
```


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

thank you for the information but sorry if this is a silly question, tbh I don't know much more now  How do i use this info?Does it mean there's something with my cpu?I see somewhere driver fault..What to do


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It does appear that that dump (BSOD) was related to your CPU. Since it is the only dump that is recorded, we can dismiss it (for now) as a single glitch.

As of right now we have a few things to look into... One is the GPU again.

I know you ran the card in another persons system with no apparent issue, but it seems to give you issues in your machine.

I would like you to run FurMark to stress the GPU. 

Instructions...

Download FurMark from the following link... FurMark 1.10.4 Released - 3D Tech News and Pixel Hacking - Geeks3D.com
Once it is downloaded, install it.
When installation is complete, start the program.
At this point there is no need for any custom settings.
Change the resolution to your monitors resolution. 
Click Burn-In test. 
Watch the screen. It will display a moving 3D picture with a bunch of information including Temperature, Framerate, fan-speed.
Keep a close eye on your GPU temperature and watch for Artifacts. (Visual artifact - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
Your system may freeze or become unstable if there is an issue with your GPU.
Let it run for 10 to 15 minutes while watching it.
Report the max temperature, any glitches or artifacting and any system instability, freezes that occur.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

ok testing not possible

pc doesn't even boot properly,or it does and hangs 2 minutes in:banghead:.Please keep in mind i have had the same issue with three different cards so gpu related seems unlikely.Also the 250 did not only work in my friends pc, he also furmarked it without issue (13fps,80° -> before i cleaned card completely, I know it's a bit warm but fan was at 35% and these cards normally can take a bit more)

I'm just spitballing but is it possible my NB is having issues with higher gpu data output?Like it's failing or something?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is possible your issue is motherboard related, yes. It is a likely possibility. I want to try and take everything into consideration before hand though. 

Finding a replacement board for your Core 2 Quad might not be the easiest thing to do...

If you have to replace the motherboard, it is my opinion that you are better off replacing the entire base system (MoBo, CPU + RAM)


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

GZ said:


> It is possible your issue is motherboard related, yes. It is a likely possibility. I want to try and take everything into consideration before hand though.
> 
> Finding a replacement board for your Core 2 Quad might not be the easiest thing to do...
> 
> If you have to replace the motherboard, it is my opinion that you are better off replacing the entire base system (MoBo, CPU + RAM)


 any reason why the ram,it's brand new? like a month or 2

and indeed if i would replace it i'ld get a new mobo and cpu and sell the cpu,since they are still worth a decent amount


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Because, you have DDR2 RAM in your system. Newer components require DDR 3.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

GZ said:


> Because, you have DDR2 RAM in your system. Newer components require DDR 3.


 no i don't I have KVR1333D3N9/4 ram in my pc,8GB


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

My apologies... I didn't refresh myself on your system specs. You are correct.

I cannot rule out anything at this point.

It seems that you have fully tested your GPU in your friend's system. But FurMark will not run on yours.

Did you run FurMark on your spare GPU? (The older one)


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

well it will run but the problem is my pc crashes before i get it started or before it boots properly..I did once have a partial run and had about the same readings as my friend..

I tested the 8600 and it came up 10fps and max 70° .. I have another cooler master 500w lying around somebody suggested on doing another psu test as it still seems the most valid option.But I'ld be surprised that the hx650 has the exact same issue as my zm750,it'ld be more logical for it to be a doa then, no?

If that doesn"t work i think I might need to have a serious look at my mobo no?
If I come to that, ai'm not quite sure what to do..Buy a new 775 board with p45,x38 or x48 chipset and wait for the haswell generation (since my cpu is still awesome and i can overclock it if i want,never needed to do that so far) for +- 100€,maybe a bit less ..or go for an 1155mobo whilst it's going to be replaced by 1150 so who knows how long processors will be made for that..hmm..and then atleast an i5-2500k ..both tohether +- 350€


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Before you do anything, let me suggest that you remove all unneccessary components from your system (any expansion cards, extra HDDs, optical drives, etc.) and test the base components throughly...

RAM, CPU and GPU.

Also, Does your ASUS board have a BIOS or UEFI??

This link should help you figure out which you have...

UEFI Explained - BIOS vs EFI/UEFI | BURNED iN


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

already did that,same results, even live booting..

my mobo has bios 2103,latest version for that bord


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry... It is a BIOS and not UEFI?


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

well i sure as hell haven't got anything like that..keyboard only,no mouse,no fancy gui  I think it's a bios, I have never ever seen uefi written somewhere, but ami? bios a plenty


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol. 

I would like you to check your CPU and RAM settings and make sure they match the manufacturers specs on clock speeds and multipliers... 

Just a little insight... Last year I was having stability issues with my ASUS motherboard... Everything pointed to the PSU and/or GPU as being the culprit... Ended up that the board had set the RAM speed at 1600 when my RAM is only 1333... I set the RAM to stock speeds and VIOLA, no more instability, freezes, crashes and shutdowns...


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

changed almost everything to manual although I'm not quite sure how far i have to go in that , i left fsb on auto (because i'm not sure what to put there,333?), but set multiplier manual.ram timings and voltage manual (although auto is 1.5 on my mobo and requested ram v is 1.5) 

And yes i know that auto settings sometimes can cause very funky behavior, i had ocs 4gb ram that needs 1.75v, ofc on auto it was tripping like crazy..But again it baffles me as to why I don't have the issue with the simpeler card, if it's related to that.I thought to maybe test with upping my nb voltage a bit (it is now at auto = minimum) since it's the only component i see gpu-mobo direct interaction.What do you think.

When home i'll put in the gts again, yesterday i couldn't muster the courage ^^.I'll keep you posted


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

ugh..I give up..I'm getting a new mobo/cpu..
I've lost 3 months of decent gaming to this and I'm fed up.

Was wonderink, get an 3570K or a 2nd hand 2500k and spend rest on an ssd?Maybe depends of the price difference?
Was thinking asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo, any thoughts?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It does get frustrating, I am sorry.

I would hold off on the SSD until after the system is up and running without any major issues...

I, personally, wouldn't buy an Asrock motherboard. I have had issues with them in the past, and even though they are an ASUS daughter-company, I prefer to stick with Asus or Gigabyte.

My personal preference is Gigabyte. 

I would love to do a little browsing and find a good combo deal for you, but I never have luck with European sites...


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

just a nice mobo reccomend then?and/or whether to take 2500 or 2600k or the 3570k


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi dwelfusius!

About upgrading your computer, you first must upgrde your PSU. You really should be looking at a XFX or Seasonic 550W PSU to run this system. Do this before upgrading anything else.

As for the CPU I perosnally would pick the 3450 normal edition. The "K" only means its unlocked for overclocking which is pointless to do with new CPUs. I'm not a big fan of buying out-dated technology. Its like going out today and buying Vista.

As for your motherboard we like to recommend Asus or Gigabyte mobos. What did you say your GPU was again? Did you keep that upgrade of the 8800?


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

not quite sure why i would need to upgrade psu, just got a new one "corsair HX650" -> the cooler master was my old one i just used to test..

gpu is a gts250..yes I know the k is to overclock, i sort of like being able to do that..do i need it, no..but i like the option to be open (difference is only 20€) ..have to think about that one..also been looking at microatx cards, i don't really see a reason why not to grab a micro, only i need to be sure that my soundblaster card can fit in (x-fi <3) it..and if there were 775 cooler mounting points that would be awesome..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is the PSU?

Do you already have a 3rd Party CPU cooler? With OCing its a must. Also OCing your CPU will VOID your warranty.

How much are you looking to spend on the upgrades?


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

well i think i bought it a couple of weeks ago (it's in the thread).. I have a zalman led 9700.. I'ld rather not spend more than 500€ (ssd included)

..And as i said, I don't need to OC, but I'ld like to have the option to push it if needed (not now ofc but in the coming yrs maybe). I just don't like NOT being able to do it..you know?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can still OC non "K" CPUs. Its just you'll get the most out of a "K" CPU.

Also SSDs are not a great value right now as they arn't cost effective. Wait until the OEMs put the SSDs in their systems to low the cost.

For €500 you could almost make a new computer :grin:

As for the motherboard somthing like this would work fine:

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-HD3 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

**Do note that buying a new motherboard means you will need to reinstall Windows.

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K - Newegg.com


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

hmmm..I have ok hdd's but they're slowly becoming my bottleneck, and with the new system they'l surely be my BN..is it worth then to buy a raptor (can get a 150gb for 40€) and if yes, can i acronis that image then to my ssd or will it not work?I'm a bit worried about my win 8 license (it's an upgrade license i used to do a clean install, not sure how many hw changes i can do before it starts nagging, legit one though)..
Comparative list don't think HD3 is available here, any preference from this list? or from this page

Also I thought I read that you can only overclock fsb on a non-k with minimum gain unless impaired stability?But maybe I read wrong then.


small question, is my led 9700 still good enough for a 3gen cpu?I read somewhere that it's not efficient enough or "outdated" ..how can it be outdated,it's a massif chunk of copper, with good airflow and if the fan on it isn't broken it should suffice no?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What does BN stand for?

On your HDDs: A rator or SSD really isn't worth it as its not as cost effective. You really only get faster boot times.

This here would work too: Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H - Prijzen - Tweakers

Its 120mm Fan correct? If so it should work just fine.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

bn = bottleneck

and ssd should also help a great deal with my load times in GW2 (which is the only +- intesive thing along with other games i do HDD wise)

ordered the ga-z77m-d3h and an i5-3570k (couldn't help myself) and brackets for my 9700(no 775 holes) -> is indeed a 120mm fan so i'm still good.also bought an ultra micro sd card <3.. now i'm hoping the problem is going to be really gone


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you want the SSD then go for it. I would recommend something like Samsung.

As for the fan, it will need to be a LGA 1155 socket fan. But the stock fan will work as long as you don't oc.


----------



## dwelfusius (Aug 15, 2010)

bought a samsung 840 120gb, and my fan is normally socket 775 but i bought the correct brackets so should be ok no?this thing here


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It states it supports your socket so you should be good to go.


----------

